# Best peptide site



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

What site does everyone use currently using Uk-peptides.com 
Running 7.5mg tb500
And 800mcg of bpc 175 
Not sure if their 100% up to scratch


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Purepeptides have always been my go to.


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Purepeptides have always been my go to.


Cheers fella I’ll get on this then for the next order


----------



## Cleanabs (Apr 7, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Purepeptides have always been my go to.


do you mean Buy peptides from the UK's premium peptide store | Pure Peptides UK


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Joeyj said:


> What site does everyone use currently using Uk-peptides.com
> Running 7.5mg tb500
> And 800mcg of BPC 175
> Not sure if their 100% up to scratch


I never had an issue with them; what's your injury, or are you running it for maintenance?

I always recommend them as I've always seen positive results.

Running 7.5mg tb500, is that split over a week? 
800mcg of bpc157? Is that daily? 

I would generally run 5mg of TB500 split over a week and 350mcg of BPC157 twice a day. 
My experiences are always 3 - 4 weeks before I see significant improvement.

You can try switching suppliers but make sure that dosage is correct and you allow them to work.


----------



## Pengwei (Aug 4, 2021)

sounds good,will always to have a try


----------



## RakaJaka (May 1, 2021)

swole troll said:


> Purepeptides have always been my go to.








Buy peptides from the UK's premium peptide store | Pure Peptides UK


Pure Peptides UK is the best place to order and buy peptides online. We deal with online peptides and are trusted as a leader in the supply of peptides UK.




www.purepeptidesuk.com









Buy Pure Peptides Online UK - Peptides On Sale


Online Peptide Supplies UK. Best Peptides UK - huge range & always in stock. Fast shipping. Buy peptides conveniently online at our UK store.



www.purepeptidesuk.net





which site bro?
don’t wanna order bunk lol

and is this still the source you would recommend for tb500, bpc157 and ghk-cu? 
appreciated


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RakaJaka said:


> Buy peptides from the UK's premium peptide store | Pure Peptides UK
> 
> 
> Pure Peptides UK is the best place to order and buy peptides online. We deal with online peptides and are trusted as a leader in the supply of peptides UK.
> ...


The first thread you linked with a blue "P" on the word peptides.

Any research peptides I need I go through either peptidesuk or purepeptidesuk.


----------



## RakaJaka (May 1, 2021)

swole troll said:


> The first thread you linked with a blue "P" on the word peptides.
> 
> Any research peptides I need I go through either peptidesuk or purepeptidesuk.


What’s your verdict regarding quality comparison of purepeptides “premium EU” -vs- “value USA” ?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RakaJaka said:


> What’s your verdict regarding quality comparison of purepeptides “premium EU” -vs- “value USA” ?


No noticeable difference imo.


----------

